# Problema con 'su'

## KyoKu

Salve a tutti. Di recente, dopo aver updatato system e world, ho riscontrato un problema con il comando 'su'.

Se da utente digito il comando su root mi viene chiesta di inserire la password e successivamente la shell mi ritorna il seguente errore:

kyoku@kof etc $ su root

Password:

su: Authentication failure

Sorry.

Ho dunque verificato che l'utente kyoku fosse nel gruppo wheel ma nn è cambiato nulla. Ho anche provato a creare da zero un nuovo utente ma riscontro lo stesso errore.

Sotto consiglio di un amico ho provato ad editare il file /etc/pam.d/su eliminando la richiesta di password per gli utenti appartenenti al gruppo wheel. La shell in questo caso mi ritorna il seguente errore:

kyoku@kof etc $ su root

su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.

Sorry.

Avete per caso qualche consiglio da darmi?

Grazie anticipatamente, KyoKu

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guarda le faq qui prima che qualcono ti cazzi. Comunque e' buion abitudine guardare la doc su gentto.org e gentoo.it cosi' evitiamo duplicati di post.

----------

## KyoKu

Proverò a dare un'occhiata ai post dunque xké nel link a cui mi hai mandato nn ho trovato nulla di utile riguardo il mio problema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi scuso con  KyoKu ho capito male il problema. Chiedo scusa ho sbagliato.

----------

## Ginko

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti. Di recente, dopo aver updatato system e world, ho riscontrato un problema con il comando 'su'.
> 
> Se da utente digito il comando su root mi viene chiesta di inserire la password e successivamente la shell mi ritorna il seguente errore:
> 
> kyoku@kof etc $ su root
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe un problama di PAM. Posso solo consigliarti - nel frattempo che indaghi - di mettere un alias : 

```
alias su='ssh -X -l root localhost'
```

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## morellik

Hai controllato le permissions del programma /bin/su?

Io ho le seguenti : -rwsr-xr-x.

Se le cambio in  -rwxr-xr-x ho il seguente errore quando tento di usare il comando su.

Password:

su: Authentication failure

Sorry.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## dnix

l'utente in questione fa parte del gruppo wheel?

----------

## shev

 *dnix wrote:*   

> l'utente in questione fa parte del gruppo wheel?

 

Citando il primo post:

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Ho dunque verificato che l'utente kyoku fosse nel gruppo wheel ma nn è cambiato nulla

 

Basta tartassare questo povero KyoKu   :Laughing: 

(per un consiglio aspetto che KyoKu ci dica se i consigli di morellik e degli altri hanno risolto il problema  :Razz:  )

----------

## dnix

hai ragione scusa  :Embarassed: 

dovrei imparare a leggere tutto prima di rispondere

----------

## shev

 *dnix wrote:*   

> hai ragione scusa 
> 
> dovrei imparare a leggere tutto prima di rispondere

 

Figurati, capita a tutti. A me è già successo due o tre volte in questi giorni (vedi topic del logo aperto da Hellraiser), per questo t'ho risposto, per fare lo stronzo e sottolineare che non sono l'unico distratto in questo periodo  :Laughing:   (scherzo ovviamente  :Wink:  )

----------

## bsolar

Che permessi hanno passwd, group e shadow?

----------

## KyoKu

Ggrazie per l'aiuto.^_^

Ho provato a creare l'alias e a settare i permessi a 'su' come detto ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore. :\

I permessi di quei file sono i seguenti:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1811 Aug 21 22:26 passwd

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          726 Aug 21 22:26 group

-rw-------    1 root     root          538 Aug 21 22:26 shadow

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Ggrazie per l'aiuto.^_^
> 
> Ho provato a creare l'alias e a settare i permessi a 'su' come detto ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore. :\
> 
> I permessi di quei file sono i seguenti:
> ...

 

I permessi dei tre file sembrano giusti.

----------

## cerri

Controlla che /etc/pam.d/su contenga le seguenti scritte:

```
auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional     /lib/security/pam_xauth.so
```

----------

## KyoKu

Il mio file /etc/pam.d/su olter quelle righe ha in più questa:

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_rootok.so

Ho provato a commentarla ma il problema persiste.

Ho anche riemerso il pam ma nulla da fare.

Possibile che sia un problema di hostname? (nn mi picchiate se pensate sia un'eresia ciò che ho scritto^^)

----------

## cerri

Cosa ti dicono i log?

----------

## KyoKu

Se è a questo log che ti riferisci:

Aug 22 22:01:25 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user provolo by (uid=0)

Aug 22 22:01:29 [su(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname=provolo uid=1001 euid=1001 tty=vc/3 ruser=provolo rhost=  user=root

Aug 22 22:01:32 [su] pam_authenticate: Authentication failure

----------

## cerri

Controlla:

```
cerri@cerrito pam.d $ pwd

/etc/pam.d

cerri@cerrito pam.d $ cat system-auth

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_env.so

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_unix.so likeauth nullok

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_deny.so

account    required     /lib/security/pam_unix.so

password   required     /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so retry=3

password   sufficient   /lib/security/pam_unix.so nullok md5 shadow use_authtok

password   required     /lib/security/pam_deny.so

session    required     /lib/security/pam_limits.so

session    required     /lib/security/pam_unix.so

```

----------

## KyoKu

Tutto uguale:

cat /etc/pam.d/system-auth

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_env.so

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_unix.so likeauth nullok

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_deny.so

account    required     /lib/security/pam_unix.so

password   required     /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so retry=3

password   sufficient   /lib/security/pam_unix.so nullok md5 shadow use_authtok

password   required     /lib/security/pam_deny.so

session    required     /lib/security/pam_limits.so

session    required     /lib/security/pam_unix.so

----------

## shev

Scusami la domanda sicuramente banale, ma riesci a fare il login direttamente da root (senza passare da su)?

----------

## Ginko

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Ggrazie per l'aiuto.^_^
> 
> Ho provato a creare l'alias [..] ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore. :\

 

Cioe' anche con il comando 

```
ssh -l root localhost
```

 non riesci a loggarti come root?

--Gianluca

----------

## KyoKu

Mi da il seguente errore:

kyoku@kof log $ ssh -l root kof

ssh: connect to host kof port 22: Connection refused

Da root riesco a fare il login in modo corretto.

----------

## neon

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Mi da il seguente errore:
> 
> kyoku@kof log $ ssh -l root kof
> 
> ssh: connect to host kof port 22: Connection refused

 

Questo dipende solo dal fatto che non hai installato un server ssh, non c'entra con i problemi di su

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *KyoKu wrote:*   

> Mi da il seguente errore:
> 
> kyoku@kof log $ ssh -l root kof
> 
> ssh: connect to host kof port 22: Connection refused

 

Qua devi fare 

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

----------

## KyoKu

Vi ringrazio, installando il server ssh (di cui ignoravo il funzionamento) riesco ad eseguire correttamente il login a rood da utente.

Grazie ancora a tutti per l'aiuto.

KyoKu

----------

## cerri

Fai

```
$ ls -l /lib/security/pam_*
```

----------

## KyoKu

Ecco qui:

```
kyoku@kof kyoku $ ls -l /lib/security/pam_*

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        11751 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_access.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         8202 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_chroot.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        53676 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_console.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       100918 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_console_apply_devfsd.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        14887 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         4629 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_deny.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13358 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_env.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13258 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_filter.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         7531 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_ftp.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13260 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_group.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9213 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_issue.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        10328 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_lastlog.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        14542 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_limits.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        12716 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_listfile.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        11187 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_localuser.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        10901 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_mail.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        18740 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_mkhomedir.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5640 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_motd.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         6266 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5023 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_permit.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        35725 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         6351 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_radius.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13647 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_rhosts_auth.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5210 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_rootok.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         8176 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_securetty.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         7082 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_shells.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        12895 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_stack.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        12353 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_stress.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        15683 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_tally.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        11487 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_time.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        12481 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_timestamp.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        54123 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_unix.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_unix_acct.so -> pam_unix.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_unix_auth.so -> pam_unix.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_unix_passwd.so -> pam_unix.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           11 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_unix_session.so -> pam_unix.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        11064 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_userdb.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         6067 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_warn.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9538 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_wheel.so

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13569 Aug 21 22:31 /lib/security/pam_xauth.so

/lib/security/pam_filter:

total 8

-r-x--x--x    1 root     root         4476 Aug 21 22:31 upperLOWER
```

----------

## cerri

I file sembrano esserci tutti, che versione hai di pam?

----------

## KyoKu

Questa qui^_^

```

*  sys-libs/pam

      Latest version available: 0.75-r11

      Latest version installed: 0.75-r11

      Size of downloaded files: 977 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/

      Description: Based on the eutils eclass

```

----------

## cerri

La stessa versione... 

Inizio ad arrendermi...

----------

## bsolar

Per quanto riguarda il kernel non è che hai impostato cose per la sicurezza? Hai 'selinux' nelle USE?

----------

## KyoKu

No nn ho selinux nelle use.

Nel kernel nn ho impostato nulla sulla sicurezza. Il problema nn è comparso in seguito ad una compilazione del kernel (ciò esclude il fatto che il problema potrebbe essere causato dal kernel?).

;_;

----------

## cerri

Che cosa hai fatto prima che succedesse questo problema?

----------

## Drospy

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei fare una semplice domanda, cosa centra ssh con il su???

comunque credo che il problema del su sia semplicemente nel file /etc/pam.d/su dove basta commentare le righe relative a quello che si vuole abilitare.

Ciao

----------

## KyoKu

ssh era un modo per poter loggare come root senza bisogno di usare il comando 'su'.^^

Cmq il problema è comparso dopo aver fatto un update di system e world.

----------

## Drospy

Ciao,

Ok, però l'ssh è un servizio, infatti devi avere un demone attivo sulla macchina, invece il "su" è soltanto un comando per fare lo switch tra users. 

Comunque prova a modificare il file /etc/pam.d/su nel seguente modo:

#%PAM-1.0

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_rootok.so

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional     /lib/security/pam_xauth.so

a me funziona senza problema, anche senza avere l'utente nel gruppo wheel.

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me funziona senza problema, anche senza avere l'utente nel gruppo wheel.
> 
> 

 

Posso sapere il motivo di questa tua personalissima scelta (pura curiosità)? Se esiste un gruppo wheel un motivo c'è.

p.s.: benvenuto tra l'altro  :Wink: 

----------

## KyoKu

il mio file /etc/pam.d/su è identico al tuo se nn per la linea:

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

(quella che richiede l'appartenenza al gruppo wheel per l'appunto).

Possibile che siano i file .so che nn van bene? (se eresia nn killate myself) =))

----------

## Drospy

[quote]Posso sapere il motivo di questa tua personalissima scelta (pura curiosità)? Se esiste un gruppo wheel un motivo c'è. 

p.s.: benvenuto tra l'altro 

[/quote]

Puoi tranquillamente avere due users che devono utilizzare un server remoto per dei diversi lavori e devono avere comunque accesso di root tramite il comando 'su', di conseguenza dividi queste user in gruppi differenti e dai loro la possibilità di diventare comunque root. Almeno io la penso così poi ogni persona gestisce il tutto a suo piacimento.

Grazie per il benvenuto.

[quote]

il mio file /etc/pam.d/su è identico al tuo se nn per la linea: 

auth required /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid 

(quella che richiede l'appartenenza al gruppo wheel per l'appunto). 

[/quote]

Hai provato a commentare quella riga???

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puoi tranquillamente avere due users che devono utilizzare un server remoto per dei diversi lavori e devono avere comunque accesso di root tramite il comando 'su', di conseguenza dividi queste user in gruppi differenti e dai loro la possibilità di diventare comunque root. Almeno io la penso così poi ogni persona gestisce il tutto a suo piacimento.
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma non ho capito, non puoi farlo tranquillamente mettendo i due utenti nel gruppo wheel (e in questo modo eviti che chiunque possa usare il comando su, accorgimento di sicurezza piccolo ma cmq utile)? 

Sul fatto che ognuno ha i suoi gusti sono più che d'accordo, fa parte della mia filosofia rispettare le scelte di ognuno, per questo dicevo che era solo curiosità. Visto che ritengo utile e maggiormente sicura l'esistenza del gruppo wheel, mi chiedevo se avessi motivi validi per non utilizzarlo, tutto qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Scusa ma non ho capito, non puoi farlo tranquillamente mettendo i due utenti nel gruppo wheel (e in questo modo eviti che chiunque possa usare il comando su, accorgimento di sicurezza piccolo ma cmq utile)? 

Sul fatto che ognuno ha i suoi gusti sono più che d'accordo, fa parte della mia filosofia rispettare le scelte di ognuno, per questo dicevo che era solo curiosità. Visto che ritengo utile e maggiormente sicura l'esistenza del gruppo wheel, mi chiedevo se avessi motivi validi per non utilizzarlo, tutto qui 

[/quote]

OK, non sono molto convinto sulla sicurezza, perchè in questo modo rischi di far visionare oppure di fare modificare dei file da un utente che in realtà non  dovrebbe avere accesso a tali file. Invece se dividi gli utenti per gruppo questo non accade. La possibilità di poter utilizzare il comando 'su' verso root da parte di tutti, non credo che sia un grosso problema di sicurezza, sicuramente bisogna evitare la possibilità di collegarsi da remoto direttamente come utente root.

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, non sono molto convinto sulla sicurezza, perchè in questo modo rischi di far visionare oppure di fare modificare dei file da un utente che in realtà non  dovrebbe avere accesso a tali file. Invece se dividi gli utenti per gruppo questo non accade. La possibilità di poter utilizzare il comando 'su' verso root da parte di tutti, non credo che sia un grosso problema di sicurezza, sicuramente bisogna evitare la possibilità di collegarsi da remoto direttamente come utente root.
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma mi fai venire il dubbio di non aver ben chiaro lo scopo  le funzionalità del gruppo wheel. wheel non è soltanto un banale gruppo i cui utenti hanno l'autorizzazione ad eseguire il comando "su"? Se così è, in che modo questo può portarli a modificare o leggere dati che non dovrebbero? Per quel che ne so non da altri particolari permessi o privilegi. Inoltre, come puoi dire che è più sicuro dividere gli utenti in determinati gruppi, se poi mi dici che uno di questi possibili gruppi (wheel appunto) rende meno sicuro il sistema? Non è una contraddizione? Non è forse wheel un gruppo per restringere i permessi agli utenti che non appartengono a tale gruppo? E a chi vi appartiene non da che il permesso di eseguire "su"?

Scusa se insisto ma amo la sicurezza e tutto ciò che ad essa è legato, e ci terrei a capire bene se sono io a non avere ben chiaro il concetto, tu o entrambi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Scusa ma mi fai venire il dubbio di non aver ben chiaro lo scopo le funzionalità del gruppo wheel. wheel non è soltanto un banale gruppo i cui utenti hanno l'autorizzazione ad eseguire il comando "su"? Se così è, in che modo questo può portarli a modificare o leggere dati che non dovrebbero? Per quel che ne so non da altri particolari permessi o privilegi. Inoltre, come puoi dire che è più sicuro dividere gli utenti in determinati gruppi, se poi mi dici che uno di questi possibili gruppi (wheel appunto) rende meno sicuro il sistema? Non è una contraddizione? Non è forse wheel un gruppo per restringere i permessi agli utenti che non appartengono a tale gruppo? E a chi vi appartiene non da che il permesso di eseguire "su"? 

[/quote]

non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci riguardo a "come puoi dire che è più sicuro dividere gli utenti in determinati gruppi, se poi mi dici che uno di questi possibili gruppi (wheel appunto) rende meno sicuro il sistema?"

Scusa ma se hai 6 utenti di cui 3 devono lavorare su un file comune, cosa fai? li metti nello stesso gruppo oppure li dividi in gruppi diversi?

----------

## shev

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa ma se hai 6 utenti di cui 3 devono lavorare su un file comune, cosa fai? li metti nello stesso gruppo oppure li dividi in gruppi diversi?

 

Si, ma cosa c'entra questo con il gruppo wheel, è quello che non riesco a capire. Il concetto mi sembrava elementare: nessuno può usare "su" tranne gli utenti del gruppo wheel (il cui unico privilegio e vantaggio è usare "su", non hanno permessi particolari su file o cose del genere, per quel che ne so). Eliminare il gruppo wheel ha il solo effetto di permettere a tutti di usare "su" (con conseguente scadimento, seppur piccolo, della sicurezza, essendo "su" un eseguibile suid).

Questo è quanto avevo capito.  Se poi su sei utenti tre devono lavorare su un determinato file, metterò quei tre utenti nel tal gruppo al quale apparterrà il tal file, ma non vedo il nesso con il gruppo wheel. Un utente può appartenere a diversi gruppi, dov'è il problema?

Mi sembrava di capire che tu mirassi alla sicurezza frammentando gli utenti in gruppi in base alle loro esigenze. Fin qui sono d'accordo. E allora perchè elimini il gruppo wheel, che rientra proprio in tale politica (quella del minor privilegio)? Mi sembra un controsenso (o non ho capito 'na mazza di ciò che dici  :Razz:  )

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Si, ma cosa c'entra questo con il gruppo wheel, è quello che non riesco a capire. Il concetto mi sembrava elementare: nessuno può usare "su" tranne gli utenti del gruppo wheel (il cui unico privilegio e vantaggio è usare "su", non hanno permessi particolari su file o cose del genere, per quel che ne so). Eliminare il gruppo wheel ha il solo effetto di permettere a tutti di usare "su" (con conseguente scadimento, seppur piccolo, della sicurezza, essendo "su" un eseguibile suid). 

Questo è quanto avevo capito. Se poi su sei utenti tre devono lavorare su un determinato file, metterò quei tre utenti nel tal gruppo al quale apparterrà il tal file, ma non vedo il nesso con il gruppo wheel. Un utente può appartenere a diversi gruppi, dov'è il problema? 

Mi sembrava di capire che tu mirassi alla sicurezza frammentando gli utenti in gruppi in base alle loro esigenze. Fin qui sono d'accordo. E allora perchè elimini il gruppo wheel, che rientra proprio in tale politica (quella del minor privilegio)? Mi sembra un controsenso (o non ho capito 'na mazza di ciò che dici  )

[/quote]

Una domanda ( sinceramente non ricordo bene ):

Stai dicendo che solo le persone del gruppo wheel possono utilizzare il comando 'su', per comando 'su' intendi lo switch verso root oppure il comando 'su' in generale???

La tua politica di gestione del sistema si basa al 100% sulla sicurezza, su questo non c'è nessun problema...anzi, sicuramente utilizzare il gruppo wheel per dare accesso tramite 'su' a root è un buon metodo se per te il comando 'su' può essere un rischio, credo che il problema si basa su questo, cioè tu dai per problema di sicurezza il comando 'su', io no.

Comunque se per te la sicurezza è tutto avresti dovuto fermare chi a deciso di far utilizzare ssh per avere i privilegi di root a KyoKu

[quote]

Vi ringrazio, installando il server ssh (di cui ignoravo il funzionamento) riesco ad eseguire correttamente il login a rood da utente. 

Grazie ancora a tutti per l'aiuto. 

KyoKu

[/quote]

Posso sbagliare ma sembra che Kyoku faccia una connessione remota sul suo stesso computer da utente per avere i privilegi di root, perciò chiunque può provare a connettersi al suo pc direttamente come root.

Ciao

----------

## Drospy

Scusate ma ho avuto un piccolo problema con il pc, mi scuso per i tre post uguali.

[quote]

una domanda: 

Stai dicendo che solo il gruppo wheel può utilizzare il comando 'su'??? 

[/quote]

ho trovato risposta da solo. Grazie

----------

## shev

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho trovato risposta da solo. Grazie

 

 :Very Happy: 

Si, diciamo che tengo parecchio al lato sicurezza, cmq te l'ho detto che era solo pura curiosità, volevo capire se avevo dimenticato io qualche particolarità legata a wheel/su/pam o se era questione di gusti/esigenze personali, tutto qui. Mi aveva incuriosito la tua scelta. Per questo non ho detto nulla sui consigli dati a KyoKu, non ero particolarmente interessato (nulla di nuovo o particolare).

Grazie cmq della bella chiacchierata, è stato un piacere  :Wink: 

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Si, diciamo che tengo parecchio al lato sicurezza, cmq te l'ho detto che era solo pura curiosità, volevo capire se avevo dimenticato io qualche particolarità legata a wheel/su/pam o se era questione di gusti/esigenze personali, tutto qui. Mi aveva incuriosito la tua scelta. Per questo non ho detto nulla sui consigli dati a KyoKu, non ero particolarmente interessato (nulla di nuovo o particolare). 

Grazie cmq della bella chiacchierata, è stato un piacere 

[/quote]

Grazie a te.

Ciao.

----------

## cerri

Non ho capito: e' stato risolto?

E: tu utilizzi su da una connessione ssh?

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Non ho capito: e' stato risolto? 

[/quote]

Ciao,

KyoKu ancora non ha dato risposte riguardo al funzionamento del 'su' verso root.

----------

## KyoKu

Scusate il ritardo nella mia risposta ma nn ho avuto modo di accere ad internet questi giorni.

Cmq il problema nn è ancora stato risolto. Eseguendo il comando su root riscontro gli stessi problemi scritti nel primo post di questa discussione.

Sto momentaneamente usando ssh per connettermi come root alla mia macchina (avviando quindi il server ssh).

Nn so più che pesci prendere^^;

----------

## Drospy

[quote]

Scusate il ritardo nella mia risposta ma nn ho avuto modo di accere ad internet questi giorni.

Cmq il problema nn è ancora stato risolto. Eseguendo il comando su root riscontro gli stessi problemi scritti nel primo post di questa discussione.

Sto momentaneamente usando ssh per connettermi come root alla mia macchina (avviando quindi il server ssh).

Nn so più che pesci prendere^^;

[/quote]

Ciao,

domanda banale, hai controllato che nel file /etc/group/ nel gruppo wheel ci sia root?

Ciao

----------

## KyoKu

Certo è presente.

Cmq problema risolto... aggiornando nuovamente system è tornato a funzionare. Il problema mi rimane un mistero ma ora va.^^;

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto^_^

KyoKu

----------

